# Fly fishing help for pensacola



## BGAT19 (May 14, 2015)

Hello all,
I am in pensacola for the summer for work and am determined to catch a good red on my fly rod. I am just getting into fly fishing and I am not very familiar with the best places to try to do this around here. Any tips or spots to try would help. Spots that I could wade or reach on my canoe would be ideal. Speckled trout are also a target. Any information that can be provided helps. Thanks and tight lines.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Send me a PM, and I'll pass along a Honey Hole with 15-25 lb. Reds. Hope you got enough line. Too big to keep, but should be excellent fun on a fly-rod.


----------



## BGAT19 (May 14, 2015)

I just joined this site and can't figure out why it won't let me PM. If you could email me at [email protected] that would be great! I am not interested in catching keepers at the moment, simply trying to accomplish the goal I set for myself. I have a solid 9 wt with around 350 yards on it so I should be able to tangle with the big boys. I appreciate your help CurDog and look forward to getting out there.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

np, I'll drop you a line.... reason is you need 30 days on site and/or 30 meaningful posts..


----------

